# Every Electrical Helper/Apprentice Should Learn This Lesson



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

The end result is me having to buy another tool


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

buying another tool is a lot cheaper than your life. that's one thing you can't put a price on. on another note , that was the first thing we learned in electrical class TRUST NO ONE! always treat it as it's alive.never get complacent with your work or get in a hurry, no matter how much the cost.we all wanna go home to our families alive at the end of the day!


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

ElectricalOJ said:


> The end result is me having to buy another tool


I'm willing to bet that most electricians I who have been in the trade for any length of time also have a set of linesman or dikes that also have the same aftermarket stripping feature.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Now that's a 277 volt boom:laughing:


I'm happy you're ok, however you MUST at all times have the proper tools on you while working, this is where having a tool belt on with the proper testing tools is so important, many slackers will tell you that you do not need a belt with the tools on it on YOU, ignore them, your job is to make it home at night to watch the ball-game until you are 150 years old maybe more I pray


Please keep in mind that you could touch a live wire at the exact instant your heart is in-between filling up and pumping out, if that happens you're dead on the spot, but you will die slowly it takes a few minutes for your brain to lose enough oxygen from your blood--the fear will be unreal but unles somone there knows CPR YOU'RE F---d

So each day you must prepare yourself and trust no other but you!


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

What method could I use to cut the aluminum jacket off potentially hot mc cable? The only other option I had would've been to follow the wire. I have a multimeter, and a pin tester, so I could've checked it, if I thought it was hot. I'm thinking that I could've used my roto split to expose the wire for a test.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Now that's a 277 volt boom:laughing:
> 
> 
> I'm happy you're ok, however you MUST at all times have the proper tools on you while working, this is where having a tool belt on with the proper testing tools is so important, many slackers will tell you that you do not need a belt with the tools on it on YOU, ignore them, your job is to make it home at night to watch the ball-game until you are 150 years old maybe more I pray
> ...


The apprenticeship that I plan on attending had a cpr class as part of the first year student curriculum.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

A dead ckt never killed anyone. Do whatever you have to so you're sure it's deenergized.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ElectricalOJ said:


> What method could I use to cut the aluminum jacket off potentially hot mc cable? The only other option I had would've been to follow the wire. I have a multimeter, and a pin tester, so I could've checked it, if I thought it was hot. I'm thinking that I could've used my roto split to expose the wire for a test.


Take a look at Big John's profile, he has a link to a pair of 'electricians gloves' buy a pair.

Take the mc cable and bend it till you can snip the sheath with your *****, then twist it off, make sure you have the gloves on and glasses as well.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure you have gloves and glasses on before you blow something up in your hands. Awesome advice.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

redblkblu said:


> Make sure you have gloves and glasses on before you blow something up in your hands. Awesome advice.


And where is your advice?


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

At the least slide the jacket off with pliers not looking directly at it gloves and glasses or not. Better yet dreamcrusher has the right idea. 

I don't care to work live anymore than the next guy but sliding the jacket off a BX in your hand......come on.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

redblkblu said:


> At the least slide the jacket off with pliers not looking directly at it gloves and glasses or not. Better yet dreamcrusher has the right idea.
> 
> I don't care to work live anymore than the next guy but sliding the jacket off a BX in your hand......come on.


I did not say to use his hand.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

redblkblu said:


> Make sure you have gloves and glasses on before you blow something up in your hands. Awesome advice.


I never work on anything without my glasses and gloves on


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*May I suggest that a voltage tick should be considered an essential part of your PPE ?*

As for myself, I always use two voltage ticks, back to back. One never knows when the batteries can give out, or a voltage tick gets damaged.

The moment I'm working around energized equipment// job sites// doing service work// I wand absolutely everything before 'going to my tools.'

Why ? 

I've had clowns deliberately re-energize dead circuits -- for chits and giggles. 

Yes, it was a career ending move for that drug addled apprentice. 

I've seen too many double fed conductors. 

This situation is common when transitioning from an old Service to a new Service. When the jumper feeder is removed, in a live system, it figures to be temporarily parallel to the new power flow -- and is double fed.

I had one apprentice waltz right up to the second set of lugs 400A at 208Y120 - bare handed - as he intended to disconnect live conductors without killing the breaker. He went forward [zombie style ] through no less than SIX panic "Stop !!!" commands. [ A booming voice two meters away. ] 

It required physical intervention to stop his robotic movement towards death. Yes, he had to be terminated, ASAP. Ignoring his foreman's alert-safety commands proved that he didn't have what it takes to work safely. :no:

Wand everything.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

One of the first things my journeyman told me was never trust another electrician, not even me.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> One of the first things my journeyman told me was never trust another electrician, not even me.


Yup, basically the same thing I was told.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

After this incident, I've learned my lesson. My wife worries enough about me working in this trade. She was really worried when I told her what happened.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

ElectricalOJ said:


> After this incident, I've learned my lesson. My wife worries enough about me working in this trade. She was really worried when I told her what happened.


We've all had close calls. Some guys here just won't admit to it. It won't be your last either. 

It happens in any field when you get complacent. If you think that was bad here were my needle nose after trying to pull the ground wire out of a meter socket without looking closely enough at what was live. Happened this week. I've been in the trade for ten years and it was the closest call that I've ever had. It was due to assumptions and getting complacent. While your circuit may have been a higher voltage this didn't have any overcurrent protection other than the transformer. 

Apparently, I wasn't using that meter that day. It was from rushing to see that voltage was still at the meter.

Apparently this meter had the option of being used as a two gang. There were small buss bars going down to a couple of bolts. I nicked the bottom of the buss. I had assumed the only thing that I needed to worry about was the lugs at the top. Very stupid. 

I don't know how these pliers were the only damage. My apprentice told me it got hot and sparks shot a foot out of the meter socket. All that I know is that it blew up in my face. I should have known better. Should have checked what I was working around. 

The soot may look worse but there was enough current here to melt steel. Notice the ball on the end. There are smaller ones not in the picture. It was a quick blast too thankfully. 

http://i.imgur.com/zd7Flkj.jpg


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

redblkblu said:


> At the least slide the jacket off with pliers not looking directly at it gloves and glasses or not. Better yet dreamcrusher has the right idea.
> 
> I don't care to work live anymore than the next guy but sliding the jacket off a BX in your hand......come on.


Yeah, **** that. I've seen people do it with mc but I wouldn't attempt it.

I'm no stranger to working live either.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

Always TBYT (Test before you touch) regardless of the voltage. I've been hit a number of times as a result of rushing, testers not working properly, you name it! Worst shot I have ever taken was 120v single phase through the body. Voltage doesn't matter, the conditions and manner in which you get zapped are what matters. There are plenty more idiots out there than there are people who take precautions to not put others at risk. In addition and at the absolute minimum, just like tesla said above, wand EVERYTHING you touch. But before you do that, you should verify that your wand is working at the beginning of each shift as well.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I don't trust tic testers. I always keep one in my pouch but would never rely on it before cutting a cable or doing something dangerous. 

I may or may not finger test 120 after using the tic tester. If I'm concerned I'll usually just use the t5.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I don't trust tic testers. I always keep one in my pouch but would never rely on it before cutting a cable or doing something dangerous.
> 
> I may or may not finger test 120 after using the tic tester. If I'm concerned I'll usually just use the t5.


I don't fully trust them either but seems I've found more often they'll tell you it's hot when it's not than the other way around.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

ElectricalOJ said:


> The end result is me having to buy another tool


Don't let anybody bully you into doing something you don't feel safe doing! Check the voltages yourself and safety of the procedure you're doing before you proceed!
Always!

:no::no:


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Lep said:


> Don't let anybody bully you into doing something you don't feel safe doing! Check the voltages yourself and safety of the procedure you're doing before you proceed!
> Always!
> 
> :no::no:


My JM didn't bully me into doing anything. He has always told me that if I don't understand or feel comfortable doing something, let him know. He apologized multiple times after this incident. As long as I don't trust anyone else when it comes to something like this again, I should be okay.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

redblkblu said:


> I don't fully trust them either but seems I've found more often they'll tell you it's hot when it's not than the other way around.


My JM used his pen tester on a circuit and it didn't go off. I checked it with mine. We both had new batteries in ours. He cut the wire with a sawzall. Everything seemed fine until he tried to cut the rest of the wire with his linemen's. They got blown up too. This job has been pretty crazy. I opened a J box where the neutral. and ground wires were tied to the hot wires.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Now that's a 277 volt boom:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a good dude Harry but your stance on tool belts is just wrong. Safety starts and ends with the individual regardless of whether they use a tool belt or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Also never trust tic testers.....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

redblkblu said:


> I don't fully trust them either but seems I've found more often they'll tell you it's hot when it's not than the other way around.


I agree, if I'm going by a tic tester alone I still work as if the circuit was live. Just in case.


----------



## Rickybee (Mar 30, 2015)

Another lesson I learned is work everything like its hot. In example don't cut all wires at once don't be rubbing the copper. Lol it's just ways to help protect us


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

ElectricalOJ said:


> My JM didn't bully me into doing anything. He has always told me that if I don't understand or feel comfortable doing something, let him know. He apologized multiple times after this incident. As long as I don't trust anyone else when it comes to something like this again, I should be okay.


Still heed the advice. Yes , I don't like those proximity testers or "Tweety Bird testers "either


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ElectricalOJ said:


> My JM used his pen tester on a circuit and it didn't go off. I checked it with mine. We both had new batteries in ours....


 Sounds like y:all learned those testers won't work on MC.

No direct current.
No conduit.
No shielded cable.
No armored cable.
No twisted conductors.
No wet conductors.

If you've got exposed conductor or several inches covered only with dry plastic insulation (THHN, etc) and you do a live-dead-live test they will work every time.

But you need to understand the limitations of the tester.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Big John said:


> Sounds like y:all learned those testers won't work on MC.
> 
> No direct current.
> No conduit.
> ...


Great advice


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> A dead ckt never killed anyone. Do whatever you have to so you're sure it's deenergized.


absolutely the truest statement ever uttered! but all too often many forget this little gem and get into too much a hurry to get to their beer after work!
or you get distracted by some damn percentage hungry manager riding your @$$ to get it done quicker.

always prove it dead *AND lock it out.
*locking out the power will prevent it from being energized until you remove your lock.
and anyone who bypasses a lockout device can be held for criminal charges


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad you're okay ElectricalOJ.

Totally agree with gnuuser. *LOCK IT OUT*. Otherwise it really doesn't matter if the circuit was dead when you tested it if somebody can just turn it back on after you set your meter down... 

Also good advice that until you've locked it out and verified it with your meter, wear rubber insulating gloves and safety glasses; I'd like to add rubber gloves need to be sent out for testing periodically.

Everything Big John mentioned about the limitations of proximity testers is written in the instructions that came with the tester; reading and following manufacturer's instructions is also an important skill for electricians. 
.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Why own a tic tester if you don't trust it?????:001_huh:


----------

